# Getting started with yoga



## Bobw235 (Sep 7, 2015)

I turned 60 this year and the decades of a job that entails a lot of sitting at a computer have taken their toll on my hamstrings, hips and lower back.  I've gone to YouTube to search for different yoga routines and actually found that they do help.  I'm wondering how many on this forum actively practice yoga and how often is it recommended?  Is it better to enroll in a class, or can you get the same benefit doing it in the comfort of your home?  I'm new at all of this, but am all in favor of staving off some of the aches and pains that come as we age.  I'm an avid walker, but that alone isn't enough.  Tried a routine yesterday that was perhaps a bit more ambitious, but have to say, it did help loosen up my hips and back.  Any suggestions for a yoga newbie?


----------



## Debby (Sep 7, 2015)

I do yoga on a regular basis Bob....probably two or three times a week although with my new weight program taking up space, lately a bit less.  But I love it and it has benefited my balance and ease of movement tremendously!  It's a great thing that you've decided to do.  

I have a fabulous video set called Namaste and the teacher is Kate Potter.  She used to have a tv show in Canada and I love it.  The filming is done in beautiful places, she guides you through the practise and has a great voice, the movements are easy to see and understand as you watch the first few times, just all around a great yoga series!  Starts with a five minute warm up and then moves on to a 12 minute series of movements and then the relaxation part at the end.  Two discs with five or six 'sets' on each.  I don't like going to gyms and such and if you prefer an at home practise, I'd highly recommend this series.

As far as recommendations, just take it slow, move only as far as you can comfortably and then push a teeny, weeny bit further past that and over time you'll discover your flexibility getting better and better.   I tend to push my weight program a little hard which means I wind up with some major muscle soreness and a session of yoga goes a long way towards relaxing and healing those muscles.  

You know, maybe you could get Kate Potters series thru Amazon.  If you keep it up thru the fall and like your results, maybe put the discs on your Christmas Wish list.  I've used mine for the past nine years and I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Debby (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s=aps&field-keywords=namaste+yoga+kate+potter

Here's a link where you have a choice of five or six sets.  I'd go with the Season one at the top if I were you.  Notice too how many positive reviews, mostly 4.5 stars out of 5.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 7, 2015)

Also remember walking especially if you can fit in several miles every day is terrific exercise. I did try a yoga class at the adult school. The three things that made me realize it was not for me personally-

The positions I suppose can gradually give you better flexibility. But some of the poses and I wanted to scream " OIL CAN!". My knees, my ankles.

The concept of mindfulness and being in your own head with your own breathing. Peaceful for some, but my head is a rather loud place.

Realizing that I get that Zen feeling hiking in the woods. I get home breathless and soaked but what a rush. That's what works for me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 7, 2015)

Yoga classes share some of the same drawbacks as T'ai-Chi classes for beginners, especially the ones Fur mentioned - some of the postures / poses can be intimidating at first and that elusive quest for a quiet mind can seem impossible to many.

As with T'ai-Chi I think it best though if you can attend a class with a qualified teacher rather than trying to learn from a DVD - a DVD cannot correct you and tends to draw attention away from the posture itself. If you cannot find a good class or are not willing to practice in public though, the DVD is better than nothing. 

Good luck, Bob! :encouragement:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

I took a nice Tai Chi class years ago, it was in a very quiet relaxing room, with an elderly teacher who was very good, I think his name was Jacinto Ruines.  It was great for mind and body.

  I tried a yoga class at a fitness center (gym), bad experience, bright noisy room, tense teacher.  The class was supposed to be for all levels, but I think I was really the only beginner there.  I tried my best to keep up with the changing positions and following what she was doing, but I just ended up with a sore neck and lower back for my trouble.  After a couple of visits, I said the heck with it.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 7, 2015)

Walking a minimum 1/2 hour a day is good; more is better.       An elliptical gets you more exercize than regular walking, with more options.  Plus, an eliptical is "low impact" on the joints, my joints appreciate that.      I have an eliptical at home, but I like the one at the gym more, it's a better quality and newer than mine.

I have taken yoga at the local fitness center, I was the only male there- felt awkward.   I attend SilverSneakers at the fitness center, it's great- the routine is crafted for senior bodies and needs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 7, 2015)

I liked the elliptical at the gym too Thomas, also the exercise bicycle much better than the treadmill, although I do a decent amount of walking daily, a couple of miles in the park and then some.  My rooms in my house are too small for any equipment like that, I have an old rusty exercise bike in the storage shed that I bought decades ago, but it's not very nice and I'd have to really clean it up to use it again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2015)

Something else to keep in mind: yoga teachers, once again like T'ai-Chi teachers, tend to be in one of two camps: physical or spiritual/mental. Find one that resonates with your own needs.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 8, 2015)

I coudn't believe how sore I was yesterday in my hips from the session the day before.  It was downright painful getting out of the car.  Have to take it slow.  Felt better on this morning's walk with my wife.  She's recovering from surgery last week and they want her to walk several times a day.  Definitely no yoga for her:  It was spine sugery.  No bending at all.


----------



## Debby (Sep 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I took a nice Tai Chi class years ago, it was in a very quiet relaxing room, with an elderly teacher who was very good, I think his name was Jacinto Ruines.  It was great for mind and body.
> 
> I tried a yoga class at a fitness center (gym), bad experience, bright noisy room, tense teacher.  The class was supposed to be for all levels, but I think I was really the only beginner there.  I tried my best to keep up with the changing positions and following what she was doing, but I just ended up with a sore neck and lower back for my trouble.  After a couple of visits, I said the heck with it.




I've always avoided that sort of setting for yoga classes.  I can't think of anything that would be less relaxing.  We did take a yoga class with a local lady that she did in her home and there were always about five students altogether.  That was much nicer but when we quit that because we moved I started using the video I mentioned above.  That proved to be much more my cup o'tea!


----------



## Debby (Sep 9, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I coudn't believe how sore I was yesterday in my hips from the session the day before.  It was downright painful getting out of the car.  Have to take it slow.  Felt better on this morning's walk with my wife.  She's recovering from surgery last week and they want her to walk several times a day.  Definitely no yoga for her:  It was spine sugery.  No bending at all.



Good for you Bob!  

Something that I've found that when I'm a bit sore and stiff, it really helps to just stand up (and you can do it in front of the tv) and for about five minutes, just reach and stretch, and bend and turn your body, and this time only as far as is comfortable (don't push it here) and soften things up. Just gentle continuous movements from one side to the other....turn....reach....    It encourages the circulation to move through and take away the toxins that are making your muscles a little inflamed.  I always feel so much better after just that five minute stretch!

And yes, your wife should probably forego the yoga for a while....Good call!  Hope she has a fast recovery.


----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yoga classes share some of the same drawbacks as T'ai-Chi classes for beginners, especially the ones Fur mentioned - some of the postures / poses can be intimidating at first and that elusive quest for a quiet mind can seem impossible to many.
> 
> As with T'ai-Chi I think it best though if you can attend a class with a qualified teacher rather than trying to learn from a DVD - a DVD cannot correct you and tends to draw attention away from the posture itself. If you cannot find a good class or are not willing to practice in public though, the DVD is better than nothing.
> 
> Good luck, Bob! :encouragement:



I agree and find T'ai Chi gentler than yoga so I do it daily at the start of my day. It limbers you up, and it's a great stretching exercise that increases mobility without causing pain like some yoga moves can do. Exercise should challenge, but NEVER hurt. If a move hurts, stop and try some gentle stretches instead. I see no reason why you can't do this in private via a DVD.

Good luck Bob


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2015)

chic said:


> I agree and find T'ai Chi gentler than yoga so I do it daily at the start of my day. It limbers you up, and it's a great stretching exercise that increases mobility without causing pain like some yoga moves can do. Exercise should challenge, but NEVER hurt. If a move hurts, stop and try some gentle stretches instead.



Excellent comment.



> I see no reason why you can't do this in private via a DVD.



This is still the only thing I disagree with, maybe because I've encountered so many martial arts students over the years that want to earn their black belt via DVD or online instruction.

Besides, you're putting some poor yoga teacher out of work.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 10, 2015)

Debby said:


> Good for you Bob!
> 
> Something that I've found that when I'm a bit sore and stiff, it really helps to just stand up (and you can do it in front of the tv) and for about five minutes, just reach and stretch, and bend and turn your body, and this time only as far as is comfortable (don't push it here) and soften things up. Just gentle continuous movements from one side to the other....turn....reach....    It encourages the circulation to move through and take away the toxins that are making your muscles a little inflamed.  I always feel so much better after just that five minute stretch!
> 
> And yes, your wife should probably forego the yoga for a while....Good call!  Hope she has a fast recovery.



Thanks Debby.  My next yoga session will not be quite as ambitious.  Agree with just standing and stretching, something I need to do more of.  I think all this time sitting at my desk over the  years has done a number on my back and hips.  Will take some time to undo the damage.  As for my wife, she wants to do yoga one day, but that's down the road.  She tried to do too much the other day (walking) and paid the price afterwards.  She's getting there.  Thanks for your well-wishes.


----------

